# Does all lava rock raise PH



## JoeandCarrie

I am trying to get the substrate together for a 40b shrimp tank that is inw. Cheap is important, at least for the bottom. Only planting Moss and will float some wisteria to help with nitrates.

I looked on Amazon though and I found 40lb bag of crushed lava rock bits for like 10$. However, on the description it says it will raise your soil PH to atleast 8.

Does all lava rock do this? Was hoping to DSM a bunch of mosses on lava stones so that I could move them around for different scaping options...

Any thoughts?

--I am looking for some Black diamond/beauty this weekend in NE, none that I can find in Cheyenne.


----------



## Imi Statue

Do you have a link to the page where the rock is at? Because frankly lava rock by itself is completely incapable of lowering or raising pH. It's completely inert. There must be something put into the rock bag your looking at.


----------



## micheljq

Hello,
Lava rocks come from very different sources all around the world, most are neutral, some can raise pH (found not very often).

A way to be sure is to put some lava rocks in a water bowl and check if the pH raises.


----------



## lochaber

In general, most lava rock is basically the same stuff as basalt, just with bubbles in it. 

by itself, it should be rather inert, and not affect pH.

However, depending on where it was mined/gathered, it's possible other rocks/deposits got mixed in that may affect the pH, or that it's from an area where a carbonate horizon has formed.

There are exceptions, but it's rather rare to have carbonates in volcanic rocks.


----------



## JoeandCarrie

This what I was looking at. It doesnt say anything about ph but this one...






Was looking at different alternatives. Thought the volcanite would be good for BB growth.

Dumb idea? Thoughts


----------



## Kareen

*Lava Rock*

Homedepot has Red Lava Rock I use it in my filter and my ph says the same


----------



## JoeandCarrie

Cool, might buy the one that doesnt say anything about ph and try it. Thank you


----------



## lochaber

JoeandCarrie said:


> Amazon.com: Garden-Ville Volcanite 40 lb. Bag: Patio, Lawn & Garden
> 
> This what I was looking at. It doesnt say anything about ph but this one...
> 
> Amazon.com: Lava Sand, 40 lb.: Home & Kitchen
> 
> Was looking at different alternatives. Thought the volcanite would be good for BB growth.
> 
> Dumb idea? Thoughts



The first link looks okay, although I don't really know much about green sand. The rest of the ingredients are basically inert, and shouldn't affect pH.


I have no idea about the second one, the description doesn't really make sense to me, it sounds like the person writing the description doesn't know much about mineralogy, chemistry, or gardening. 

In particular, this line troubles me:


> Use some around plants and you'll see how irrelevant it is to worry about pH; the pH of lava sand is more than 8.


Although, I suspect the shipping charges will make it more expensive then a bag of flourite or eco complete or whatever from the local pet store.

If there is something like a stone/gravel yard, or a landscape supply around you, I'd check there, some of the ones I've been too have different sized grades of lava rock, and sell it for cheaper then almost anywhere else. (You'll probably need to bring something to put it in). Home Depot/Lowes typically has bags of the 1-3" sized chunks, but you may get lucky and find some smaller sized stuff used for decorating potted plants, etc.


----------



## Imi Statue

These two words make me believe that there is something added to give plants something in the garden, might be too powerful for aquarium use.

Energizes and enriches.

Personally I would not use it in aquarium just because of this.
But it's your choice.


----------



## flight50

I agree that if you really want this, buy it and test it before adding to your tank. Me personally, I would avoid the shipping and buy at a local landscape or home improvement center. Lava rock is fairly cheap locally and you wouldn't have to pay the shipping charges due to weight.


----------



## JoeandCarrie

Home depot has it. Will grab some to test. Also grabbed 3 bags of black diamond today from tsc. Lots to mess with. Only grabbed 1 bag of the red, 2 black. Dont recall the grit size on them tho. 

Thanks for all the inpu though


----------



## wheeling

I myself is stting up a planted tank and is considering the red lave from HD. I'm a minerologist by training and I know that it is porous, light wight and rich in iron and other nutrients. Farmers in land with weathered lava normally have good crorps. It shold be similar to Florite or Eco comlete in effect, and may be better, but a lot cheaper. 

Has any one used it before? Should be very easy to crush to smaller sizes.


----------



## Kareen

*Lava Rock*

I just hammer the lava rock to the size I need and I rinse it. it's better then bo-balls in your filter or mix it in your substrate Im seting up a dirt tank and will be puting small pieces in with the dirt hope this helps.


----------

